# Acme Threaded Rod



## jocat54 (Feb 11, 2014)

Does anyone know of a source for 7/16 x 10 LH acme rod? Just looking for small length (8-10").
I have not had any luck contacting swells from the SBL Workshop site---I am pretty impatient though).


----------



## cuseguy (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm sure McMaster carries it, I would think and they seem to sell everything in convenient lengths.
www.mcmaster.com

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jocat54 (Feb 11, 2014)

cuseguy said:


> I'm sure McMaster carries it, I would think and they seem to sell everything in convenient lengths.
> www.mcmaster.com
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk




Thanks, but haven't located any there, the 7/16 seems to be a pretty odd size.


----------



## cuseguy (Feb 11, 2014)

I'd just make my own then


----------



## RandyM (Feb 11, 2014)

jocat54 said:


> Does anyone know of a source for 7/16 x 10 LH acme rod? Just looking for small length (8-10").
> I have not had any luck contacting swells from the SBL Workshop site---I am pretty impatient though).



Are you sure it is 10 tpi? I found 8 tpi at MSC.


----------



## jneidig (Feb 11, 2014)

I have a piece that is leftover from when I replaced the cross feed screw on my SB 11'', I am not sure how long it is, I can check and let you know when I get home from work.


----------



## jneidig (Feb 11, 2014)

Sorry the piece I have is 1/2"......


----------



## jocat54 (Feb 11, 2014)

jneidig said:


> Sorry the piece I have is 1/2"......




Thanks for the offer.

I did find some from the SBL Workshop site.


----------

